# Leak at the back of my Mahindra 4500



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a Mahindra 4500 two wheel drive. I run a older BIG RED HANDY 600 6-foot bush hog. One of my handy bush hog blades broke in half. I need to replace both blades. Where can I find replace blades? What size and how long of blade I need? Can some one tell me if this handy-600 is a bush hog or a Rotary cutter. When it cutting grass it appear to be munching the grass. there is a leak at the back of my tractor where the tractor pin(that turn the bush hog shaft, that turn the bush hog). When I turn the bush hog shaft with my hand, there is a small string of fluid leaking around this pin. The pin, is what the bush hog shaft slides and lock onto. If this a seal leak around the tractor pin? Can I replace the seal myself? Since I had this tractor I have replace the fuel tank, which involve taking off the sterling wheel and replaced both. I have also replaced the bush hog stump jumper(a hell of a job) and replaced. I have replaced the front wheel sterling cylinder. There is four to five bolts on a plate around this pin. Is this where you take out the seal? Do it just pull out, or have to be knocked out? What is this pin on the tractor called?


----------



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

dinnie said:


> I have a Mahindra 4500 two wheel drive. I run a older BIG RED HANDY 600 6-foot bush hog. One of my handy bush hog blades broke in half. I need to replace both blades. Where can I find replace blades? What size and how long of blade I need? Can some one tell me if this handy-600 is a bush hog or a Rotary cutter. When it cutting grass it appear to be munching the grass. there is a leak at the back of my tractor where the tractor pin(that turn the bush hog shaft, that turn the bush hog). When I turn the bush hog shaft with my hand, there is a small string of fluid leaking around this pin. The pin, is what the bush hog shaft slides and lock onto. If this a seal leak around the tractor pin? Can I replace the seal myself? Since I had this tractor I have replace the fuel tank, which involve taking off the sterling wheel and replaced both. I have also replaced the bush hog stump jumper(a hell of a job) and replaced. I have replaced the front wheel sterling cylinder. There is four to five bolts on a plate around this pin. Is this where you take out the seal? Do it just pull out, or have to be knocked out? What is this pin on the tractor called?


After some WEB reading> The leak is at the tractor PTO shaft, Where the PTO seal is located. IS it hard to take out the PTO and replace the seal???


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Dinnie,

I found the attached diagram on the internet for a Mahindra 4500. Looks to me like you remove the rear PTO shaft plate (6 bolts) and it should come off leaving the PTO shaft in place. The seal is in the backside the shaft plate. Make a mental note of exactly where the seal is positioned, then Just pry it out with a screwdriver and carefully drive the new seal in place. Lip facing in. I often use a socket about the same diameter as the seal to gently drive it into place.


----------



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

THANKS FOR THE REPLY, I have taken off the shaft plate, but only now I realize I did not need to pull out the PTO SHAFT. which I have done now. Thanks for you picture. Now I an trying to put back in the PTO shaft, and it appear that it is not lining up to go back in the tractor transmission. The rod appear to be hitting on the outside edge of the transmission female hole. looking at your picture the shaft end needs to lone up and slide on the # 14 piece. And I am having problem trying to get that lined up right, before I try knocking it in place. Do I need to engage/unengaged anything to put the PTO shaft back in place? Because I did not engage/unengaged anything while putting out the PTO shaft? The first bearing #15b or 15c is only going in half way inside to tractor PTO hole. The PTO shaft has a hole in the middle on the end of the PTO shaft. How can I make sure it slide on the pin(#14) before I try knocking it back in? Where can I get a print out of the diagram you have?


----------

